# Limited Edition Night Lords Hardback



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/night-lords-trilogy-hb.html

FUUUCK!!!!

First Eisenhorn and now this in the same month!!!

Could only just afford to buy the Eisenhorn books. Never going to be enough of these left by the time I get paid again. Mother dick! Going to have to shell out £100 odd on eBay later on. 

I love these. And they're valued pretty ok for BL. But two in the same month? Come on BL. Give us a chance!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fuck it. I've moved stuff around. I'm getting it. Now watch them release Ravenor or Gaunts Ghosts next week.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Glad I mainly collect ebooks now.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/night-lords-trilogy-hb.html
> 
> FUUUCK!!!!
> 
> ...


My reaction exactly. Twice. First in sheer shock, then second after realizing I just bought Eisenhorn (and given the choice between the two is there any doubt which one alone I would have gone for) and now my three ALL-TIME FAVOURITE!!! books are available in a lavish hardback version...

Damn you BL. I swore i'd never give you anymore of my money. Now they've gotten £90 from me in the last week alone. Its like they knew exactly what would break my resolve.

Oh well, at least I now have an excuse to re-read The Tragic Tale of Talos Valcoran. (As if I needed one.)


LotN


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

...... well, time to see if 'but limited edition hardbacks,' is a good excuse for canceling a date.  

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

And there it is  ordered on my way home from work haha


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Angel of Blood said:


> Fuck it. I've moved stuff around. I'm getting it. Now watch them release Ravenor or Gaunts Ghosts next week.


Gaunts Ghosts would be a nightmare in this format. How many books are there? A dozen or more at least, can't remember. They would need released over a year or more. Just hope we get a good long break until the next one.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> Gaunts Ghosts would be a nightmare in this format. How many books are there? A dozen or more at least, can't remember. They would need released over a year or more. Just hope we get a good long break until the next one.


We do NOT needs another reprint of Gaunt's Ghosts. The series is getting one now, and that is enough. We've had three versions of First and Only, three or four of Nightbringer... enough is enough.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Speak for yourself. I want a beautiful hardback collectors edition of what I believe to be the best book series in the BL range.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

And they're gone, got despatch email earlier, so hoping it'll be here tomorrow


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> We do NOT needs another reprint of Gaunt's Ghosts.


I would buy a hardback re-release in this limited edition format without a seconds doubt. And I already own the originals, the omnibus versions and the new re-prints. Best series Black Library has published.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

gen.ahab said:


> ...... well, time to see if 'but limited edition hardbacks,' is a good excuse for canceling a date.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I saw your post in the venting topic. It clearly wasn't a good excuse. Hahaha


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

But but but...I only just saw this :shok:uke:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well mine arrived today. And what a clusterfuck. UPS left it outside my back door because I wasn't in, then it rained. Managed to remain ok inside, but either due to the packaging BL used and/or the handling of it by UPS, this is how by boxset has ended up.










Can't say I'm too impressed. On to complaints now. BL have been pretty damn good with complaints in the past, so see how this goes.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Ooohhh I would be spittin teeth ragin if that happened! 
Mine hasn't arrived yet and I got the email telling me it was dispatched on Thursday, not as keen on ups as I was with good old Royal Mail. I'm a farmer and so live on top of a mountain which these private delivery firms just hate and they let you know it! My friendly postman is great knows which shed to leave packages in and to blast the horn in the farm yard if he needs me!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually asked for Royal Mail, but UPS delivered it anyway. Same thing happened with my Eisenhorn set.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Mine came just minutes after I wrote the last note! Maybe they are listening....... Thankfully it didn't get wet as I spied his van and raced over in the tractor to get him! The books are however somewhere between slightly and badly dinged at the top of the spine. Pretty annoying. I don't think it's anything to do with the delivery guys I think they are badly packed in a box with no cushioning and far to tight. Mine wasn't one of the signed copies either gggrrrr.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Some of them are signed?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Some of them are signed?


Five copies were signed and randomly sent out from both the boxed sets.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Five copies were signed and randomly sent out from both the boxed sets.


Huh, I never checked that when I looked at mine. Will have a look this weekend.


LotN


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> We do NOT needs another reprint of Gaunt's Ghosts. The series is getting one now, and that is enough. We've had three versions of First and Only, three or four of Nightbringer... enough is enough.
> 
> 
> LotN


We do not need ADB's Khorne awful rendering of the Night Lords.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> We do not need ADB's Khorne awful rendering of the Night Lords.


...

I have no words to respond to this.


LotN


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

People blowing smoke up ADB's arse, thinking he's all that good... meh. He's done much better. Much.... Much better.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> ...
> 
> I have no words to respond to this.
> 
> ...



I felt that he made the NLs seem three dimensional. They weren't the usual comic book villains I've come to expect from BL Chaos.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Lord of the Night said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Eeerrrmmmmm?????? What? Are you saying that's a bad thing? I'm totally confused by this.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

It can be nothing other than a good thing to give them dimensions and motivation other than 'Raaarrrrgghhh! Chaos!!! *snarl* Metal boxes!11 GRRRRR'
Certainly a good thing.

Dawn of War did a good job of displaying both types of BL Chaos.

https://youtu.be/cO3MttgvHUY
This is when the writers turn Chaos marines into comedic villains. I absolutely hate this kind of character.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well mine arrived today. And what a clusterfuck. UPS left it outside my back door because I wasn't in, then it rained. Managed to remain ok inside, but either due to the packaging BL used and/or the handling of it by UPS, this is how by boxset has ended up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did it go with this? I sent a complaint about the bashes on my copies but haven't received a reply as yet. I think in the uk they are obliged to replace, repair or take a return on a faulty good. How that works on limited editions though I don't know


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> How did it go with this? I sent a complaint about the bashes on my copies but haven't received a reply as yet. I think in the uk they are obliged to replace, repair or take a return on a faulty good. How that works on limited editions though I don't know


When my copy of the _Sabbat Crusade_ First Edition arrived with a banged up case they just sent me a new one no problem whatsoever. The customer service over at BL is what keeps me buying directly from them instead of third party retailers, the quality of service is just so good that a few euros left or right does not bother me at all.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Knockagh said:


> How did it go with this? I sent a complaint about the bashes on my copies but haven't received a reply as yet. I think in the uk they are obliged to replace, repair or take a return on a faulty good. How that works on limited editions though I don't know


Sorry for no update. Yeah they sent me a new one straight out, this one in a much better box with extra packaging inside.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

They probably said "You wasted your money on this, we might as well help you out a wee bit!"


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> They probably said "You wasted your money on this, we might as well help you out a wee bit!"


We get it. You don't like the series or ADB all that much.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> We get it. You don't like the series or ADB all that much.


No, sir, I do not think you truly do. 

He has wrote a decent book or two. Just not this one.

What happened to good old books from Lee Lightner? Those two authors are great... not just because I personally know one of them and he teaches me to paint, but him and his partner write classics. 

I just find it funny that the times change and with it so do people's "taste" in stories. It's almost like music. I just really can't stand the idea of "acceptable" novel ideas dropping in scale, so to speak. It seems Black Library tends to produce novels that are liked by the newer generations; and sometimes to keep up with said generation and their tiny intellectual properties, the storylines dwindle to compensate.

It saddens me with every coming novel. However! I still have hope for the future, and therefor I still buy their books! 

Too be honest, I was just being a little over dramatic. He has some good books, he's not all that bad. I know BL basically tells him what to write, but I don't think he should stoop to their level! Don't give in to the MAN!


----------

